# Forum for Placing an Exchange Request?



## 2Blessed (Feb 6, 2007)

Can someone point me in the right direction.  I simply want to exchange/swap my week for a later date with another Tugger. I am not offering anything for rent.  I tried posting in the rental section, but my post was deleted because I did not include a cost.  There is no cost, just hoping for a swap. Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## Dave M (Feb 6, 2007)

The Last Minute Rentals section has a number of strict rules and is for rentals only.

There is a direct exchange section in the Classifieds. Click on "Classified Ads" at the top of this page and look in the lower left section under "Other TUG Ads".


----------

